# A writer in the family



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Granddaughter wrote and published an inspirational book. I am amazed at her talent. It's obvious that her parents have raised her right. It's available at 
Www.Lulu.com

Love you my Robin


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope it hits the best sellers list soon--- :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet congrats yd


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to her.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I know where I can get some coaching.

That's great, YD. Who inpsired her to take on this task?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice !congrats to her!

I would buy it but I read right to left not down to up. :mrgreen:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Now I know where I can get some coaching.
> 
> That's great, YD. Who inpsired her to take on this task?


Her Mother. She always pushed her to write from her heart. 
At 17 she is wise beyond her years in many ways.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That was another question: her age. Thanks. Are you going to share any wisdom from the book with us? Maybe a teaser?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's hard to give a teaser, the book is made up of a series of short stories, poems and musings. As far as wisdom from the book, I will say that several things she wrote made me think. I know some of the stories are about her life, and in at least one, I believe she is the rock. The story of Raef was really good also, I realized that her little brother, Sam, or Samwise as I call him will never know Raef. But my favorite is her story about how a "home" makes a family. Robin and Sam were homeschooled by their Mom until last year. She done good.

The Cordova's are quite the family. My middle Daughter, Trinity, chose well when she picked Rey to be her partner. Rey owns an auto repair shop in Corvallis Oregon. It's his third, He sold the first two, the first in Tucson when they only had Robin and Sam. They sold nearly everything and bought a 40' diesel pusher. Traveled the country for 18 months going wherever they thought would be fun. They made it to my Fathers 80th birthday party in Ohio because they knew it was a family thing and I was longing to see them again. they then settled in Green Mountain Falls Colorado, bought a house and Rey opened his second shop. It soon turned into a thriving enterprise just as the first had. He's an honest mechanic. They sold the house and shop after 5 years and moved to Oregon and Rey opened another shop. Guess what ? Crazy busy in no time at all. Now they ride their bikes every weekend(even when it's raining) Rey is a competitive mountain bike rider and Sam is competing against the adults at 16 and winning. I thank God that they are happy and healthy( at least when Rey hasn't gotten crazy and crashed). I'd like to think that they will move back to Arizona soon so I can spend more time with my Grandkids. I may have to buy two electric bikes so Deb and I can keep up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cordovas are making their marks in life through honesty and hard work, and by so doing are demonstrating how to achieve one's desires through life lessons that will guide the youngsters as they mature.

It is the American Dream and stories like this are heartwarming.

Thanks, YD, and relate to your family and granddaughter that there's a man in Michigan who's very proud of them all.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, YD, and relate to your family and granddaughter that there's a man in Michigan who's very proud of them all.

*Us too!!! We're Very Proud of them on all counts----You must have been a Great Dad raising your Kids --WTG Buddy*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Don.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got a copy heading to Michigan.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Got a copy heading to Michigan.


Thank you Glen !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I looked it up and couldn't make any headway, must be doing something wrong.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*One is headed to the U.P. TOO-----------------------svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can’t seem to get the link up so it’s clickable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.lulu.com


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's it, YD. Just put the title in the search bar, Rick.

Was only $7.43 plus your form of shipping.

I'm hoping my twin great granddaughters may become inspired by the fact that young ladies can write books. They're only 5 years old now, but that's only temporary.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> That's it, YD. Just put the title in the search bar, Rick.
> 
> Was only $7.43 plus your form of shipping.
> 
> I'm hoping my twin great granddaughters may become inspired by the fact that young ladies can write books. They're only 5 years old now, but that's only temporary.


 Ya I did that before, working now for me, thanks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool. Should be a best seller by now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recivied Her book in the mail today----be reading some tonight----You have a special Grand Daughter for sure---------later Buddy*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. Just need to take a little time with it now.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sat down this morning and read the book.

The young lady/author displays a refreshing look at life and offers secrets to success through a colorful mosaic of inner thoughts. She is destined to have an exciting future - maybe even as a motivational speaker!

Yes, well beyond her years, YD. Please pass on my compliments to Miss Cordova.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you so much Glen. I will absolutely forward your words to her.


----------

